# Parks Specialist Needed for Orange County, FL



## OCPARKS (Jul 5, 2005)

Job Req. No. #003399 AM
*Title: Parks Specialist*
Dept: Community & Environmental Services
Div: Parks & Recreation
Unit: Warehouse & Support Facility
*Posting Date: 7/3/05
Closing Date: 7/16/05*
Salary: $10.19/hour to $15.44/hour

Qualifications:
Graduation from high school or equivalent and one year of experience in grounds and building maintenance and repair; or an equivalent combination of education, training, or experience.

May be required to possess and maintain the appropriate valid Florida Commercial Driver's License for the type of equipment operated. Must be able to understand and carry our written and oral instructions. Ability to perform job duties under adverse weather conditions.

*Applicant(s) selected for all CDL required positions will be required to submit to random alcohol/drug test.*

*Duties Include:*

Performing tree care duties.
Operating Bobcat loader and other tree care equipment.
Performing maintenance and other general labor duties.
Operating, loading, and hauling: chainsaws, chippers, grinders and loaders.
Performs other related duties as assigned.

*NOTE:
Considered candidate must pass a background investigation prior to selection.
Hours/Days of Work: Varies.
Location: Operation Support, 1651 N. Orange Blossom Trail, Orlando, FL 32804.*

To apply for this position, we encourage applicants to apply online at www.orangecountyfl.net or they are welcome to visit Orange County Human Resources at 450 E. South Street, Orlando, FL 32801. It is located right next to Channel 9. We are open Monday through Friday from 8 am to 5 pm. *Please refer to job requisition number 003399.* We do not accept resumes in lieu of an application.


----------



## vharrison2 (Jul 5, 2005)

NYSAWBOSS here is one for you. Probably has great benny's


----------



## Lawn Masters (Jul 5, 2005)

I think this one interests me. I loved working outside when I was working for the school board here. I think I'll check it out. Ocparks thanks for posting, welcome to the site, you may have just gotten me a job. Thank you so much.


----------



## vharrison2 (Jul 6, 2005)

Good Luck oldsaw-addict!


----------

